

Is Java to Blame for Sun Layoffs? - rams
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Is-Java-to-Blame-for-Sun-Layoffs/

======
pg
Yes. Not so much particular qualities of Java, but that for several critical
years in the 90s they focused on Java as if it was going to save them (to the
point of changing their stock symbol) and ignored glaring fundamental flaws in
their business model.

~~~
gaius
Well they can't call themselves SUNW anymore as right now they only sell _one_
Sun Workstation, the Ultra 24, and despite the name it isn't even SPARC.

------
gaius
After the recent high-profile scandals Sun ought to be flogging SunRays to the
UK govt. like hotcakes. That alone could save them, and I'll take Sun over EDS
any day of the week for my taxes thankyou very much.

